# Washer & Dryer Holiday Fun



## BRIANisMEisWE (Jul 8, 2011)

I was still at work on Friday when I got a call that the clothes washer in my rental was smoking. (I have a strict no-smoking policy for my tenant.)

I called my son and asked him to quickly get the thing unplugged; fortunately, the tenant beat him to it. Naturally, she wants it replaced pronto.

The Amana washer must have been in there at least thirteen years. I figured I'd stay with that brand name, but the one I received did not sound like any washer I'd ever heard. There was no deep pulsing of the motor as it worked the agitator. No, it just made a weak whining sound and barely managed to move the water around.

I had that replaced with a more expensive HE Maytag (yeah, Whirlpool owns them ALL now), which didn't sound much different, but could at least make the water spash a bit.

So, maybe this is the new standard? Washers no longer make the deep pulsing sound I've heard all my life? I know of the push for energy efficiency. Is that why a new washer would sound...weak?

But that's not the end of my story. Our own washer was going bad (due to my wife's tendency to overload it, though she will argue the point to her grave). We thought this would be a good time to replace it (with HE Maytag Bravo series). And since we were replacing the washer, we had to have a new dryer to match it (my wife's will be done, naturally). In anticipation of the delivery, I removed the old appliances. When I was removing the old dryer, I found that there was melted rubber on the prongs of its power cord. Then there was the black, surface-mounted dryer outlet barely held in place by two drywall screws (the others had already ripped free from the drywall). Now, this house was built in 1998, and there should have been an outlet INSIDE the wall--the space was designed for a washer and dryer. I took the outlet apart, and found half the guts had burned up. This would match scorch marks on the back of the dryer. When did this happen? No idea. Could have been years ago, for all I know.

I know enough about wiring to call an electrician. He was out today and installed a new outlet INSIDE the wall. Everything tested out fine.

The moral of the story is to become familiar with your appliances. I had no idea the dryer outlet was jury-rigged, something that could have cost me my house. It's probably a good idea to pull those things away from the walls every year and inspect their connections. Just because you don't see a problem, doesn't mean there isn't one!

Oh, and the new washer and dryer are weird. They are fundamentally different than anything I've ever known. My washer does this spinning thing before it even adds water. Maybe it's adding the detergent? It beeps. It clicks. It locks the lid on me! I feel as though I'm discovering a new, alien technology. Never thought I'd have to read an instruction manual just to wash my clothes!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

The first night we had our front loader, my wife watched 2 loads of clothes being washed.
Just think, little blinking lights, a little water splashing, and a small whir from the motor kept her attention.

If I knew it was that easy, I would have bought one years ago.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I recently bought a used (2009) large capacity Whirlpool washer and dryer set, still under manufacture warranty. No lights, just turn dials and start buttons. Like a tidal wave in the washer it's so strong. 

Nothing uber quiet about either and that's how I like it. Loud buzzers when the loads are finished. I can hear them from the garage through the kitchen, living and dining areas and on a really quiet day all the way at the back of the home in my roOm. 

Best $200 I ever spent.


----------



## BriBri (Dec 13, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> I recently bought a used (2009) large capacity Whirlpool washer and dryer set, still under manufacture warranty. No lights, just turn dials and start buttons. Like a tidal wave in the washer it's so strong.
> 
> Nothing uber quiet about either and that's how I like it. Loud buzzers when the loads are finished. I can hear them from the garage through the kitchen, living and dining areas and on a really quiet day all the way at the back of the home in my roOm.
> 
> Best $200 I ever spent.


I also have a realtively new Whirlpool washer/dryer set (I believe we bought them in 2006). Simplicity and effectiveness at its best! I'm all about power, and I like hearing the things working. Energy efficiency can sometimes be an evil thing.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

BriBri said:


> I also have a realtively new Whirlpool washer/dryer set (I believe we bought them in 2006). Simplicity and effectiveness at its best! I'm all about power, and I like hearing the things working. Energy efficiency can sometimes be an evil thing.


And costly!:laughing:


----------



## BRIANisMEisWE (Jul 8, 2011)

!!!LOL!!!

Yeah, I miss the deep thumping of my old washer. Washers ALWAYS sounded like that, ever since I can remember. I liked that sound; it could put me to sleep, like a heart beat. This new one wants to play songs and blind me with lights. It's cold and alien in contrast. However, I must say it can handle so much more than the old one, and I'm glad we have something that can finally do blankets & comforters without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

BriBri said:


> I also have a realtively new Whirlpool washer/dryer set (I believe we bought them in 2006). Simplicity and effectiveness at its best! I'm all about power, and I like hearing the things working. Energy efficiency can sometimes be an evil thing.


 
Mine still had the energy efficiency tag stuck to it. Estimated ANNUAL cost for operating the washer is $31. :thumbsup:

I'm not certain how they came up with that number but I was spending roughly $15 every two weeks at the laundry mat so I honestly don't care as long as it's true! :thumbup:


----------



## hwymorris (Oct 19, 2011)

That hilarious. It locks the top? hahaha. dang, what if you had to run to the room real quick and throw in a pair of dirty underwear that you forgot?! :w00t:


----------



## homefellas87 (Nov 12, 2011)

jbfan said:


> And costly!:laughing:


can you tell me, how much is it for??


----------

